# Mbgfc



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Has anybody heard any results yet? I know it is still going on, Team Forgiven is 1 for 1 on a blue and has only heard 1 more billfish call to the comittee boat. If yall hear anything keep us posted.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Heard "Lit Up" is weighing a possible 600#er later today. It was 113inches. They got in late last night so will weigh later today. And "First Choice" weighed a 684# blue last night....​


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks downtime, those are some awesome fish, keep us posted.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> Heard "Lit Up" is weighing a possible 600#er later today. It was 113inches. They got in late last night so will weigh later today. And "First Choice" weighed a 684# blue last night.... ​


 
Lit up has a 113" ljfl, 70" girth ready for 4:00, Im hoping it is better than 684#!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

rcmay said:


> Lit up has a 113" ljfl, 70" girth ready for 4:00, Im hoping it is better than 684#!


 WOW! How about a little info on what and where Is this your fish?


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

not my fish, but I am on the "fishing team"( I get to fish the boat regularly). The angler is a life long friend of mine, his dad is the boat owner.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations Lit Up....704# Blue!!


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats Christopher and crew, 704# isnt bad for your first blue marlin!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Blue Marlana just weighed a 46.9# dolphin. Top of the board now....​


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

rcmay said:


> Congrats Christopher and crew, 704# isnt bad for your first blue marlin!


 Agree rcmay, not bad for the first one!!!! Congrats man as that is a fish of a lifetime. Awesome to be apart of that!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Downtime2 said:


> Blue Marlana just weighed a 46.9# dolphin. Top of the board now.... ​


 Good mahi for sure, keep us posted as I am 250 miles North!!!!! 704 Blue should be hard to beat.....46.9 should be also!


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone know the final weights in the tuna division??


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

No results on the web site yet. Cant wait to see the results. Last I heard was 704 # blue.....have heard nothing on tuna or wahoo.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

Not sure about other species but Lit Up did take first place in blue marlin with 706.4!


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Lit up!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow!!!!! she would win alot of tournaments...Awesome job guys. How about a little info on what she hit. Thanks, and again awesome fish!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awsome fish!!congrats lit-up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Results from MBGFC.com

*Category*

Blue Marlin 
 Blue Marlin 
 Blue Marlin 
Dolphin 
Dolphin 
Dolphin 
Tuna 
Tuna 
Tuna 
 Wahoo 
 Wahoo 
 Wahoo 
Catch & Release 
Catch & Release 
Catch & Release 
Catch & Release 
Catch & Release 
Catch & Release 
Top Male Angler 
Top Female Angler 
 Top Junior Angler 
Top Club Member 
 Top Large Boat 
 Top Small Boat 

*Place*

1st Place 
2nd Place 
3rd Place 
1st Place 
2nd Place 
3rd Place 
1st Place 
2nd Place 
3rd Place 
1st Place 
2nd Place 
3rd Place 
1st Place 
2nd Place 
3rd Place 
4th Place 
5th Place 
6th Place 
Winner 
Winner 
Winner 
Winner 
Winner 
Winner 

*Weight*

706.4 
685.0 
397.6 
46.9 
46.4 
45.8 
175.1 
123.1 
120.0 
76.3 
71.7 
64.8 

*Points*

706.4 
685.0 
397.6 
46.9 
46.4 
45.8 
175.1 
123.1 
120.0 
76.3 
71.7 
64.8 
875 
875 
750 
625 
625 
625 
907.6 
106.5 
450.0 
774.3 
1627.4 
364.1 

*Boat*

Lit Up 
First Choice 
Patience 
Blue Marlana 
Biloxi Blue Eyes, MS 
No Shoes 
 Summer Breeze II 
You Never Know! 
Fat Lady IV 
Double J 
Lucky 2 
Double J 
Double Jerk 
******** 
Hot, Black and Sticky 
Biloxi Blue Eyes, MS 
Biloxi Blue Eyes, MS 
Ramble On 
******** 
You Never Know! 
Sea Mixer 
Hot, Black and Sticky 
Blue Eyes Biloxi, MS 
Amante 

*Angler*

Christopher Albritton 
John Pasentine 
Brian Leiser 
Wes Sherouse 
David Gary 
Aurelia Bryars 
Lee Holland 
Markham McKinght 
Charles Williams 
Tommy Delahousaye 
George Kontos 
Mark Leto 
Pat Ponder 
Andy Armstrong 
Jake Billingsley 
Blake Boleware 
Jeff Elder 
Mit Kopt 
Andy Armstrong 
Sari Turner 
Spencer Davis 
Jake Billingsley


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I would love to hear the story behind the 706 or the 680 ish fish! Wowwww, what a tournament! Incredible STart for the year!!!!!!!!!


----------

